# How to rate riders on the app??



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I've had this issue for some time now. When I end the ride I get "Were they wearing a seat belt?" (Yes) (No). Then a bar at the bottom that says "rate rider". I press that or swipe it and it goes away. No way to rate them. I updated the app last night and nothing changed. Suggestions?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You click on the Stars. It automatically defaults to five stars. If you notice all five stars are yellow. To change it you have to click on the star that represents your rating. So if you want to rate two stars you click on the second star


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

It automatically selects all five stars for you, meaning it was a good ride and nothing bad happened. 4 stars or less means there was a problem. 

Rate them low, like 3 or less, never see them again.

Of course on the riders end they have to click all five stars with no indication that 4 or less is a complaint, so the drunks and impatient just click on something just to get past and wind up dinging the drivers rating. 😳


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

On Lyft you have to rate them twice. As the first does not take. And you have to go back in and do it again to make it stick. And check it again to make sure.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You click on the Stars. It automatically defaults to five stars. If you notice all five stars are yellow. To change it you have to click on the star that represents your rating. So if you want to rate two stars you click on the second star


 Thanks. You are correct. Worked just like you said last night.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> On Lyft you have to rate them twice. As the first does not take. And you have to go back in and do it again to make it stick. And check it again to make sure.


I've never bothered to see how to rate Lyft riders but would be interested in knowing how.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Rate them low, like 3 or less, never see them again


That's only on Lyft. On uber, you have to actually message support or call them and request to be unmatched from the passenger


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> That's only on Lyft. On uber, you have to actually message support or call them and request to be unmatched from the passenger


It perhaps used to be that way, and I would call them, but they said just use the rating system and I won't see them again.

I do use the call in option for bad locals, or pot heads and such, thus they even don't get the ding. I just ghost their asses.

So yes, one can use either method.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

It doesn't matter what you rate them,they pay uber money, you don't. Uber will never ding the pax, 😄.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> It doesn't matter what you rate them,they pay uber money, you don't. Uber will never ding the pax, 😄.


As long as I don't get them again, I don't care what Uber does with them.

I hear Uber has a fleet of zombie drivers, they handle the graveyard shift, get paid in brains. 😳


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

BCS DRIVER said:


> I've never bothered to see how to rate Lyft riders but would be interested in knowing how.


Click on the trip after it's completed , it's at the bottom. Triple check it to make sure.

They know were lazy, that's how they get away with it.


----------

